# The best and most interesting recordings...



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sometimes I find myself enjoying a song, not necessarily for the actual music, but for the way it was recorded, the way it sounds and the listening experience itself. 

This one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W711fdaGyu8
Listening with Senn HD650s through a Shiit Audio DAC and AMP, and I got this in super high res from HDTracks...
The vocals are so close and natural, and at 1:43 the cello sounds like it is way outside of my headphones at the lower left, and the violin comes in at 1:57 again way outside the headphones at the upper right. Binaural can be very fun to listen to!!!


This classic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc
I wish they made recordings like this now a days... I don't have to describe it. It's simply old-school perfect!


Another one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu8GF3O7t7w
One my top favorite demo songs, it blows people away! At 3:27 the plucking in the left ear that leads into the guitar solo in the right ear, can give chills down your back, especially super loud in the car!


This is just plain cool, I have Nigel's full CD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3oItpVa9fs


Those are just a few that came to my mind... What do you guys have??


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I am sure that it has been posted here before elsewhere, but this track by Chris Jones is exceptional and great to show off with too..lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's something else from the "just plain cool" category. Jump to 9:58 for the cool part (and stick around 'til 14:00 for the grand finale):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7uQ8OWiheM&t=7s


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDrBt54Q-rs


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2meXQwsHz4


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

These are all jazzy. Heres one for those who like well produced edm and bass. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVqPx5mUj0g


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Good stuff, gents. Should probably move this to the DIY Music Forum, tho'.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Stereolab

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLOxjSdzwrA


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

DavidRam said:


> This classic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwwCWkmYoc
> I wish they made recordings like this now a days... I don't have to describe it. It's simply old-school perfect!


Have you ever heard The Sundays' version? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiyCkSOF1pc



This surprises some people https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdLQf1Ef9Ns

Some other stuff I've run across...

Beats Antique https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpflXsTxV0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-LAjExTCLI

Whitebear https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G33ofLDmffY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LFaYwGRYCM (trippy)

If you've got a really good low end, these songs are good for demo
Shiny Toy Guns https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyFe5m2MU9Q
Ulrich Schnauss https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCttwONBRjI The part at 2:00 is outstanding on an 18"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Thanks guys! I'm gonna check these out on the headphones tonight!*



Grinder said:


> Here's something else from the "just plain cool" category. Jump to 9:58 for the cool part (and stick around 'til 14:00 for the grand finale):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7uQ8OWiheM&t=7s





Jscoyne2 said:


> These are all jazzy. Heres one for those who like well produced edm and bass.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVqPx5mUj0g





bbfoto said:


> Good stuff, gents. Should probably move this to the DIY Music Forum, tho'.





89grand said:


> Stereolab
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLOxjSdzwrA


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> Have you ever heard The Sundays' version? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiyCkSOF1pc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard of The Sundays, thanks!! I'll add these to my listening session...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

seafish said:


> I am sure that it has been posted here before elsewhere, but this track by Chris Jones is exceptional and great to show off with too..lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA


Definitely! Chris Jones stuff was always very well recorded (in Germany)... I have one of his CDs.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Aside from them being one of my favorite bands, I really like the way this song sounds.

I can really hear the room that it's recorded in, if that makes any sense..? 

Pvris - White Noise (empty room sessions)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJLTK__DcY



Original version, I love this song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ3jl794mGs


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

For EDM fans, Matt Darey's "Wolf" album, available in stereo or in 3D Dolby Atmos surround sound! 

Matt Darey WOLF

It's the future of sound imo


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Queensryche's Promised Land was my favorite "headphone album" from the mid '90s: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSU_LQbXhv0&t=458s

...and Disconnected was my favorite "headphone song" on that album (particularly the first minute or so) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_lUi63t630


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

If this is too far OT, just say the word, and I'll stop with the non-musical "just plain cool" stuff 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7J00OH8FvE


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> If this is too far OT, just say the word, and I'll stop with the non-musical "just plain cool" stuff
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7J00OH8FvE


Never too OT for me! I almost posted Jazzi's firecracker and train passing recordings in this thread... 
If it's a cool experience to listen to it's "IN"!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> If this is too far OT, just say the word, and I'll stop with the non-musical "just plain cool" stuff
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7J00OH8FvE


Maaaaaannnn! Being a huge motorsports fan, that is freakin awesome!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Maaaaaannnn! Being a huge motorsports fan, that is freakin awesome!


Just like being there! GOOSEBUMPS!!!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This is interesting to listen to as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itLxXeyM2aM


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> This is interesting to listen to as well:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itLxXeyM2aM


Very nice!!! I really enjoyed that!

...and yes, very interesting!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_at_the_Pawnshop

It is so good on vinyl that I ended up getting the CD too.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Holmz said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_at_the_Pawnshop
> 
> It is so good on vinyl that I ended up getting the CD too.


That sounds really nice! I'll have to give it a full listen later.

For those who might be interested, here's a YouTube link to "JAZZ AT PAWNSHOP 1" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH0Qq0DYj3E


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> ...Some other stuff I've run across...
> 
> Beats Antique https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZpflXsTxV0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-LAjExTCLI


Check out the *Beats Antique* track, "*Spiderbite*" as well. 








DavidRam said:


> Aside from them being one of my favorite bands, I really like the way this song sounds. I can really hear the room that it's recorded in, if that makes any sense..?
> 
> Pvris - White Noise (empty room sessions)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJLTK__DcY


Great track! But I'm pretty sure that the "room" is just added reverb in this case. I've had the opportunity to use the newer Bricasti M7 reverb/spatial effects processor...let's just say that it's VERY convincing. 

And the microphone that she's singing into is a Shure SM7B...with a very tight hyper-cardioid pickup pattern that doesn't pick up much of anything off-axis or anything beyond a foot or so...meaning no room ambiance.

In addition, the room they're in looks way too small to create that amount of "room size" that's in the recording, even if they had placed a pair of distant stereo "room mics" to pick up the ambiance.

But I obviously wasn't there so I could be blowing smoke out my @ss, ha! Still, it sounds amazing and is a great song and that's what matters! 



Grinder said:


> If this is too far OT, just say the word, and I'll stop with the non-musical "just plain cool" stuff
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7J00OH8FvE


No, No, No...I LOOOOVE that!!! Thanks! That's a sound that is etched in my memory. 

My dad's a huge car nut/collector, and among many other things he was a race car builder/race mechanic in his early years, along with my great uncle.

When I was a very small boy my father was rebuilding & mod'ing a Ferrari V12 or V10 engine...can't remember exactly which now, but I have a pic of it somewhere showing most of it laid out on his workbench. The pistons look like a joke...they were so tiny, haha. Little did I know what they were capable of!

When my father got the engine back together and fired it up on the test stand...HOLY SHEIT!!! That thing screamed like a banshee and was a fire-spitting dragon/flame thrower. I think my eyes must have been the size of silver dollars and my jaw dropped to the floor while I covered my ears as hard as I could, haha.

Needless to say, I'll never forget that day! And that sound is engrained in my memory forever.  Even with my dad's shop being detached from our house by 100 feet or so, my mom came running out to the shop in a panic to see if we had blown ourselves and the entire place up. She was PISSED! I had never heard my mum curse before, haha.  She grabbed my arm and drug me back into the house straight away! 

And AFAIK, my pops was the very first to use & test Nitrous Oxide injection with a motorcycle. Smokey Yunick was the first to secretly develop and use it in his race cars, and my great uncle hired a chemist to figure out what it was. Once they did, my dad and one of his motorcycles were the test Guinea pigs, haha! Dad says that, surprisingly he never blew that engine, and he had heaps of fun street racing with his "sleeper" bike!

Interestingly, my father was also one of the four initial partners/investors in Lotus Cars America with Colin Chapman and Jay Chamberlain when they first imported Lotus cars to the U.S. in the '50s. My dad was the lead mechanic and also made several trips to Sebring and LeMans during those years. He was actually one of the drivers who trailered the new Lotus race cars to Sebring, I think in '57, and was also one of the lead mechanics for those races.

Unfortunately, the relationship with Jay & Colin, and the business in general went South & sour shortly after, and Jay was actually relieved of his own position and company by his main backer (the owner of Briggs & Stratton), and my dad lost most his investment in the process as well.

But for the time that it was successful, Jay Chamberlain's Lotus U.S.A. showroom & shop was located across the street from some of the movie studios in North Hollywood/Burbank. The shop had an outdoor Dyno that occasionally caused some problems with the actors and sound crews at the studios, haha!

James Dean became a good friend with my dad as he would always be over at the showroom & shop hanging out...like any young guy, he was interested in fast cars, and fast motorcycles as well. James ended up special-ordering a Lotus X, but production in the U.K. was running behind and unfortunately he was killed in his Porsche Spyder crash before the Lotus could be completed. 

Before James had acquired his Porsche Spyder, my dad had a beautiful 356 Porsche Cabriolet split-window with a "crashbox" MT that James really liked. He drove my dad's car on several occasions, loved it, and that's what partly inspired him to buy the Porsche Spyder, in addition to his Lotus order being delayed.

The day before the Salinas, CA race, James had stopped by the Lotus showroom & shop to see if he could borrow their car trailer to tow his Spyder up to the race, but someone else had already snagged the trailer. I think that they (James & his Porsche mechanic, Rolf Wütherich) had found another trailer to use. But I think it was Rolf that at some point thought it would be good to drive the Spyder up to Salinas for James to get some "seat time" ahead of the race, and so Rolf could feel confident in how the car was running and make adjustments along the way.

Unfortunately, the fatal crash happened on this trip.  IIRC, Rolf was beat up pretty badly but survived...and later tried to commit suicide on several occasions because of the guilt. Don't quote me on this...it's just what I remember from my dad's account and have heard through the grapevine.

On a lighter note...Funny Story...

Before all of this, one day James Dean had walked across the street from the movie studios to the Lotus shop while my dad had a car up on the outdoor Dyno, revv'ing & screamin' with just its exhaust headers and no mufflers on it. My dad would test it for a bit, shut it down/make adjustments, then fire it up again, and so on. James approached my dad and said, "Johnny, can you take a break with that Dyno for about half an hour or so??? You see, I'm trying to film a somewhat intimate love scene across the street, and everytime we start to get into it, the director yells 'Cut' because you've fired-up this [email protected] car!" Haha! My dad took a break with the dyno testing, and supposedly the scene was shot successfully, haha. 

James and my father had become such good friends in that short time that James actually loaned his brand new 1950's Triumph Tiger T100 motorcycle to my dad for a while when James went on location to shoot Giant! It was the light blue metallic color and that bike was absolutely beautiful! It had come straight off of the London Show floor that year. I'll have to see if I can get some pics of that bike from my dad. Supposedly, James was afraid that someone else that he didn't trust would be tempted to take off with it while he was away.

It's kind of cool because I've seen photos that my dad has of himself in his racing "whites" sitting with James Dean in one of the Porsche's at a race. The photos are in a magazine type book that was published shortly after his death, titled, "The James Dean Story". I've been meaning to get that from my dad and scan it for archival purposes, but keep putting it off or forgetting, [email protected] it!

SHEIT, Sorry for going WAY OFF TOPIC, but that race engine sound is just TOO powerful of a memory and got my mind "racing" haha!




DavidRam said:


> This is interesting to listen to as well:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itLxXeyM2aM


Yeah, really nice! Binaural stuff can be fantastic, right? I think that I posted that same one a while back in the "What are you listening to today?" thread. Me likey.

Google search for "*Mark A. Jay ("immersifi" on SoundCloud & Head-Fi.org) - The Cowboy Junkies Live at The Ark*". Mark is a recording engineer who makes Binaural recordings and you can download them for free on his archive page! He's made a lot of cool environmental binaural recordings as well...Thunderstorms and rain, Air Shows, etc. COOL STUFF!!!

Actually, here's the Link!

*Mark A. Jay Binaural Recordings - "Immersifi" @ Head-Fi*



Holmz said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_at_the_Pawnshop
> 
> It is so good on vinyl that I ended up getting the CD too.


That's definitely a classic and a favorite! Another one that's similar and an AMAZING older recording is "*Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand - Live is Life*". The track "*Drum Boogie*" is a famous audiophile drum recording. Download it here:

*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks - Drum Boogie (FLAC) - Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand - Live is Life CD (Proprius 32-Bit UltraHD Mastering)*


And one of my favorite albums to listen to on Headphones OR speakers is, *The Cars* (self-titled) first album from 1978, "*The Cars*"!

.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Check out the *Beats Antique* track, "*Spiderbite*" as well.


Egyptian electronic bluegrass?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> Check out the *Beats Antique* track, "[
> ...
> SHEIT, Sorry for going WAY OFF TOPIC, but that race engine sound is just TOO powerful of a memory and got my mind "racing" haha!
> ...
> ...


That is the best post I read today!

Now I like that Car's album as well, but I doubt it falls into the great recordings catagory "in technical terms".


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Anything Flim & The BB"s. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCgIorbove4


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> ...No, No, No...I LOOOOVE that!!! Thanks! That's a sound that is etched in my memory.  ...
> SHEIT, Sorry for going WAY OFF TOPIC, but that race engine sound is just TOO powerful of a memory and got my mind "racing" haha! ...


Great stuff! Thank you for sharing!

Here's a fitting tribute 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13rRO-qk5nk


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

These guys are great but I love jam bands. 


https://youtu.be/lGTvOXvsENM


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

If you have time....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3uhsPEPfrk

I thoroughly enjoyed it. He plays a custom 10 string in some of his videos!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Has anybody heard Bonefield? They sound great on headphones, but the videos are a bit weird for my taste.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwm95rNxQo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKqnhyABHWw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRUVfcFg5Ww


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

This isn’t your typical SQ stuff but the imaging is great. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QMDUf_KRyk&list=PLFaKXgIIabPp_ZPyiW4hPrNxDBSYHmIWm


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

MB2008LTZ said:


> If you have time....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3uhsPEPfrk
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it. He plays a custom 10 string in some of his videos!


He is very good! I have heard lot's of his stuff...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Holmz said:


> That is the best post I read today!
> 
> Now I like that Car's album as well, but I doubt it falls into the great recordings catagory "in technical terms".


I'm not so sure. They are pretty well-respected as SQ recordings. And besides, the title of the thread does include, "The best *and most interesting* recordings". 

For the time that it was released (1978), they really were trying to give you that ultimate, full L/R imaging and wide sound stage experience with some great, sweeping synth and other mixing EFX that not a lot of others were doing, or doing well at the time. The "space" and depth in this recording are pretty amazing, and somewhat ground-breaking at the time.

MoFi (Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab) thought that most of The Cars' albums were worth the time and energy to Re-release, so I'd say that they must be at least somewhat "up there" in terms of SQ. ErinH has a few of these, and I do as well, and they are pretty amazing on a good system! Even better if you like their music as well.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> I'm not so sure. They are pretty well-respected as SQ recordings. And besides, the title of the thread does include, "The best *and most interesting* recordings".
> 
> For the time that it was released (1978), they really were trying to give you that ultimate, full L/R imaging and wide sound stage experience with some great, sweeping synth and other mixing EFX that not a lot of others were doing, or doing well at the time.


I REALLY enjoy those types of recordings, too! Sometimes the recording interests me enough to where the music grows on me... Lol
That is what happened with me and jazz... I was never interested in it until I started using it to show off SQ in my systems, now it's grown on me.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> I'm not so sure. They are pretty well-respected as SQ recordings. And besides, the title of the thread does include, "The best *and most interesting* recordings".
> 
> For the time that it was released (1978), they really were trying to give you that ultimate, full L/R imaging and wide sound stage experience with some great, sweeping synth and other mixing EFX that not a lot of others were doing, or doing well at the time.
> 
> MoFi (Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab) thought that most of The Cars' albums were worth the time and energy to Re-release, so I'd say that they must be at least somewhat "up there" in terms of SQ. ErinH has a few of these, and I do as well, and they are pretty amazing on a good system! Even better if you like their music as well.


The Cars were my favorite band back in junior high. I still like them a lot. At least the self title album, Candy-O and Panarama. They had some decent tunes after those albums, but the first three are excellent.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> I REALLY enjoy those types of recordings, too! Sometimes the recording interests me enough to where the music grows on me... Lol
> 
> That is what happened with me and jazz... I was never interested in it until I started using it to show off SQ in my systems, now it's grown on me.


True. Great recordings and music can open your ears and mind to new things. 

For instance, I was blown away by the music _Tipper_ creates (linked above) when I first heard it a few years ago. I have a few of his releases and they are incredible! I enjoy them a lot, especially with headphones! It might not be something I'd listen to daily, but it blows me away every time I listen to them.

Overall, I prefer acoustic instruments and recordings, probably because I have first-hand experience on how they sound "live" in a room, and I grew up around and play some acoustic instruments. So when I hear a recording that recreates or captures that "Like You Are There" sound, that's when I really get moved and excited.


----------



## NeutralAudioHoteL (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey Guys I guess this will giveaway how I got my name lol but oh well. Greatest damn band in the world right here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6_QXwKesU


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

89grand said:


> The Cars were my favorite band back in junior high. I still like them a lot. At least the self title album, Candy-O and Panarama. They had some decent tunes after those albums, but the first three are excellent.


I agree regarding the first three Cars albums. After that they became a bit too "pop'y" and "MTV/commercial" for my tastes, though there are still a few excellent songs on their later albums. Luckily the production value remained high for all of them.

My very first time hearing *The Cars* (self-titled album) was on a pair of Pioneer SE-305 headphones, and it absolutely Blew Me Away, haha!


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

To show off your systems low end prowesses, try:

*Centipede*.. by _Knife Party_

Warning... be careful with the volume.


.


----------



## DPGstereo (Jan 16, 2013)

.

Clean recording, with SQ bass punch, try:

*Babylon Sister*... by _Steely Dan_

First class, all the way.

Listen for the triplet pattern played on hi-hats/snare drum, known as the "_Bernard Purdie shuffle_". 
In particular the ghost notes on the snare drum..the *"e"* of an 8th note triplet (1,*e*,&,2,*e*,&,*3*,*e*,&,4,*e*,&...).
You'll also heard a slight lift on the hi-hats..beginning on "&" and closing each quarter note (1, 2, *3*, 4). 
This is known as a *half-time shuffle*, with the back beat of the snare drum landing on *3*, instead of normal 2 & 4. 


Being able to hear clearly enough, to figure these kind of things out, is why I'm into car audio as much as I am.

.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I am not necessarily a big classical/opera fan, but I really enjoy this! Give it a few minutes before you judge it...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXP_RYh0feU


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

might not be everyone's cup of tea, but if you can get past that and just listen to the sheer technical precision and the juxtaposition of numerous Sonic soundscapes, and identify what their influences were and how they internalized it and brought it back out as their own creation where nothing sounds like a copy but you can definitely feel the omage.
https://youtu.be/wU796Lmkl1Q


----------



## UNCLEDAN23 (Jan 8, 2018)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> Clean recording, with SQ bass punch, try:
> 
> ...


 actually almost any of the Steely Dan stuff when it was just Donald Fagen and Walter Becker is phenomenal clean listening. I was jamming Aja the other day, and I never picked up on the slap Bass triplets that is going on in some of those songs.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> I am not necessarily a big classical/opera fan, but I really enjoy this! Give it a few minutes before you judge it...


That was fantastic! Thanks. I love how the sound of the vocalists and the acoustic instruments develop and swell in spaces like that! ...And that thankfully recording engineers can do such a great job of capturing it! Really beautiful, thanks. 

This is the kind of stuff that really touches me and gives me chills sometimes. Just think about it...other than the equipment that captured this...this is just the simple human voice, combined with acoustic instruments that were expertly hand-crafted by artisans, completely "mechanical" and analog in nature...nothing synthesized. You could have listened to this 200+ years ago by the light of oil lamps.



DPGstereo said:


> Clean recording, with SQ bass punch, try:
> 
> *Babylon Sisters*... by _Steely Dan_
> 
> ...


Yeah, man, NICE! Bernard Purdie is an absolute legend in the drum community for good reason. A lot of people might not really understand exactly _why_ they enjoy particular songs or artists such as this...they just know that they like it, and that it "sounds great". But it's the technical prowess + artistry of people like Donald Fagen, Walter Becker, Bernard Purdie, Steve Gadd, et al that give it that technically mysterious special sauce. 




MB2008LTZ said:


> If you have time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I had somehow forgotten about his music. And if you _don't have quite that much time_, here's another single performance...DYNAMICS...









DPGstereo said:


> To show off your systems low end prowesses, try: *Centipede* by _Knife Party_
> 
> Warning... be careful with the volume.


Crazy Chit!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

BigAl205 said:


> Has anybody heard Bonefield? They sound great on headphones, but the videos are a bit weird for my taste.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcwm95rNxQo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKqnhyABHWw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRUVfcFg5Ww


Al, I hadn't heard of them, THANKS! I like those last two quite a bit.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> I'm not so sure. They are pretty well-respected as SQ recordings. And besides, the title of the thread does include, "The best *and most interesting* recordings".
> 
> For the time that it was released (1978), they really were trying to give you that ultimate, full L/R imaging and wide sound stage experience with some great, sweeping synth and other mixing EFX that not a lot of others were doing, or doing well at the time. The "space" and depth in this recording are pretty amazing, and somewhat ground-breaking at the time.
> 
> MoFi (Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab) thought that most of The Cars' albums were worth the time and energy to Re-release, so I'd say that they must be at least somewhat "up there" in terms of SQ. ErinH has a few of these, and I do as well, and they are pretty amazing on a good system! Even better if you like their music as well.


Don't be daft... the motor sports legend stuff was the interesting part.
(I thoroughly enjoyed it)

But I do like the Cars music, mainly because of the memories they envoke.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

David Byrne is like a mad genius. This one with all the instruments is a great version. Really shows off a system

https://youtu.be/cUEiMQfSrZw



Normally I'm only listening to Phish live but this studio recording sounds rock solid in my car. Tell me what u guys think.

https://youtu.be/dWsfXjV3tlA


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Cooter98 said:


> David Byrne is like a mad genius. This one with all the instruments is a great version. Really shows off a system
> 
> https://youtu.be/cUEiMQfSrZw
> 
> ...



Yeah, David Byrne, mad genius. Everything that I've heard from him is well produced with great SQ, and the Talking Heads albums are EXCELLENT as well. And yeah, Phish is under-rated IMO.


Not the ultimate SQ, but I've always liked this remixed track by Thievery Corporation of David Byrne's "Dance On Vaseline" from the Thievery Corporation "Abductions And Reconstructions" CD.

1st Track in this YT video:






There are some other groovin' tracks on this CD as well.


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> To show off your systems low end prowesses, try:
> 
> ...



Just went to dinner with the wife. Poor girl just had to listen to this song at full volume lol. Great song for bas and highs! Only one 12 but it has the car shaking good. Good link.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DPGstereo said:


> .
> 
> Clean recording, with SQ bass punch, try:
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's all Greek to me :blush:, but your post led me to find this: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ldtieSEyQM





...and this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly8Sq6xHyHE


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

just curious but does watching any of these YT video's have better sound quality in 1080p vs the lower resolution ones or does that only apply for the video quality?

I have laptop speakers so I can't tell.:mean:


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

impulse said:


> just curious but does watching any of these YT video's have better sound quality in 1080p vs the lower resolution ones or does that only apply for the video quality?
> 
> I have laptop speakers so I can't tell.:mean:


Yes. To get the best AUDIO Streaming Quality on YouTube, you must use the "HD" setting for the video, either 720P or 1080P. Those two settings provide a higher bitrate for both the audio & video. That's also assuming that whoever the uploaded the video used a high quality, full resolution audio source to begin with. Videos that are just uploaded with 480p or lower resolutions will have more highly compressed, inferior audio.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

S&G - The Sound of Silence: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4&list=PLW8TjHhWhTQyDSF3GdQgoaWZGzpb18qc6&index=4


Here's another one that is beautifully recorded, along the lines of Chris Jones stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFo2wvQEm_s&index=10&list=PLw-Qq5GTBCwbP0FFcdVof8zqv7eP3baUb


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

And ofcourse the King of Pop's stuff is known to be recorded at the highest level:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl3-fYiPfIA&list=PL3JgvRLVOIhKWIdsMkgVN0HWVxxJ9cPe6&index=3


Chris Botti and Sting, pretty much perfect, imho:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxpKHdu1yjo&list=PLQaWrgKnhRLa77NZQHOkFxic4ZHS85N49&index=19


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This one is really fun to listen to, cool electronic stuff: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsduRK6y9Bg

This one has some really fun bass, probably one of my favorite bass songs and also one of my fav songs period:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epof7FSkgOk

I'll never forget this song ^^^ in my Jeep (2,000 watts and a Sundown ZV4 in a ported box). Lol


----------



## NeutralAudioHoteL (Feb 26, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> This one is really fun to listen to, cool electronic stuff:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsduRK6y9Bg
> 
> This one has some really fun bass, probably one of my favorite bass songs and also one of my fav songs period:
> ...


I added both of those to a playlist YT, later to be put on a USB stick! Thanks.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This one is nicely done, too... If you listen closely there is quite a bit going on:

Paula Cole
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e3bKUFclLw


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I just picked up this album, and this song in particular is beautifully recorded:
Melody Gardot - My One and Only Thrill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh0Wucxtvw8


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> I just picked up this album, and this song in particular is beautifully recorded:
> Melody Gardot - My One and Only Thrill
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh0Wucxtvw8


That album has been a favorite of mine for a long time now, along with _Worrisome Heart_.


I don't think that it has been mentioned here yet, but *Macy Gray's Stripped* album is fantastic (in Hi-Res on the Chesky label/HDtracks). Incredible depth, space, and room ambience.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> That album has been a favorite of mine for a long time now, along with _Worrisome Heart_.
> 
> 
> I don't think that it has been mentioned here yet, but *Macy Gray's Stripped* album is fantastic (in Hi-Res on the Chesky label/HDtracks). Incredible depth, space, and room ambience.


Nice! I forgot about her... Imna gonna get that one, too.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Okay, since the title of this thread includes "the best", here is a short list of the tracks or albums that I use to determine if my setup and "tune" are fully dialed-in. There are hundreds of others, but I have these in a separate "Ultimate SQ" playlist:


*Big, Sweet n' Blue CD by The Norris Turney Quartet on Mapleshade Records*

This is a minimally mic'd recording of a classic jazz quartet. The space, depth, and realism is incredible. I've played both drums and sax in a very similar jazz quartet in my early years, and this is one of the best "You Are There" recordings of this genre that I've ever heard.

*Norris Turney Quartet - Big, Sweet n' Blue @ Mapleshade Records*


*"Drum Boogie" track by Arne Domnérus with Lars Erstrand et al from the Love is Life Ultra HDCD on Proprius.* 
Very similar to the above Mapleshade recording. The majority of this track consists of a jazz Drum Solo. Again, excellent "You Are There" realism and Dynamics.

*Arne Domnérus with Lars Erstrand et al. - Love is Life Ultra HDCD on Proprius @ Elusive Disc*


*"Soul Driven" by Robert Miles & Trilok Gurtu on Miles_Gurtu CD* 
Listen for the incredible Defintion, Detail, and Space in the percussion & bass line.

*Robert Miles & Trilok Gurtu - Gurtu-Miles @ Discogs*


*"Lucia Di Lammermoor" from The Fifth Element Motion Picture Soundtrack*
Here it's about Dynamics & Soundstage. This is a female vocal opera track (soprano Inva Mula Tchako with the London Symphony Orchestra) where you can distinctly hear Inva's voice moving left/right, forward/back, and up/down in 3D space. Search YouTube for this clip from the movie as a visual reference.

*The Fifth Element Motion Picture Soundtrack @ Discogs*


*"Royals" by Lorde from the Pure Heroine CD on Republic/Lava Records*
This track is all about the bass...specifically the articulation & detail in the 30Hz note!

*Lorde - Pure Heroine @ Discogs*


*"Woman in Chains" by Tears for Fears from The Seeds Of Love album, on Fontana/Phonogram*
This is a great track in every way, but I specifically listen for Oleta Adams' background vocal that floats ~6ft ABOVE the lead male vocal! 99% of the audio systems I've heard cannot reveal this and she will instead appear at the same level as the lead male vocal.

*Tears For Fears - The Seeds Of Love @ Discogs*


*"Peel Me a Grape" by Diana Krall on the Love Scenes SACD* 

This is just an all-around great recording by the master recording/mixing engineer, Al Schmitt @ Capital Studios, and then mastered by the great Bob Ludwig. Among everything else, it's the extreme, but natural detail and realism in the movement of Diana's vocals that really shine here. In your mind you can envision her swaying side-to-side and forward & back as she sings, and you can hear her lips and breaths as if she were singing right in front of you. The other standout in this recording are the transients/balance/realism of the acoustic Upright Bass. Al Schmitt knows how to record an Upright Bass better that anyone AFAIC.

*Diana Krall - Love Scenes SACD @ Discogs*


*"Acoustic Percussion Ensemble Improvisation" (Tracks 04 & 11) from Are You Authentic? "AYA" Authentic Audio Check SACD on Stockfisch Records*

These tracks are all about the excellent articulation and detail in the Deep Bass of the large drum, and the detail, harmonics, realism, and 3D sound stage in the Hang Drum, Chimes, Triangle, Bells & flat hoof Shaker. When your system is dialed-in, you will hear each individual goat hoof in the shaker clearly defined, and the same for the "swirling" chimes. If not, the shaker will just sound clumped together as one and the chimes will be a harsh, smeared mass of harmonic overtones. On the same SACD...

...Track 18, Percussion: Solo Glockenspiel. You wouldn't normally think of this simple instrument in terms of DYNAMICS, but it is very difficult to capture it cleanly with full Dynamics and Realism. In addition to the initial attack of each strike, listen for the natural reverb tail and decaying harmonics in 3D space. Look into the other spectacular recordings in the Stockfisch catalog!

*Are You Authentic? - AYA - Authentic Audio Check Hybrid SACD @ Stockfisch Records*


*"BAD" by Michael Jackson from the BAD album on Epic Cat.# EK 40600*

If purchasing this CD, you must be careful to get the original release (Catalog # EK 40600) and not a remaster. This entire album is a masterpiece in both performance and engineering. There are many elements that make this recording special. First, are Michael's vocals. They were recorded with a stereo Blumlein phase-coherent microphone technique that captured Michael's real movement during the vocal takes. Most vocals are recorded with a single, mono microphone, and then if "stereo" EFX are desired in the mix, the mono track is duplicated, and panning, phase, and delay EFX are added. But this cannot perfectly recreate a vocalist's position & movement in real 3D space.

The opening and continuing Bass Line is very punchy and well defined. There is a helicopter near the beginning of the track that pans back & forth across the stage above the height of the main elements. And when the female background singers come in on the chorus, they are layered at multiple depths in the stage and also from left to right. And so on...

Michael Fremer of Analog Planet & Stereophile describes it well in this interesting video...







*"Song of the Stars" by Dead Can Dance on the Spiritchaser CD on the 4AD label*

If you get the sound of the Didgeridoo right, it will send chills down your spine, especially if you've heard a good didgeridoo in person. The "air" and vibration produced by this instrument will energize your vehicle cabin and body in a unique way, somewhat like the resonating growl of the lower register on a bowed cello. 

*Dead Can Dance - Spiritchaser @ Discogs*


OKAY, I'm sure I'll get some seriously raised eyebrows for this next one, Haha, but no other recording that I've heard does anything like this, and I just happened upon this CD in the "Bargain Bin" at Tower Records many years ago. I figured, WTH, and tried to compose myself as I approached the cash register/checkout counter with the cute girl standing behind it, haha! :blush:  ...

*"Cyborgasm - Erotica In 3-D Sound" CD on the Passion Press label*

This is a spoken word, in situ "Erotica" CD that is recorded using a unique "3-D Sound" technique, similar to Binaural, but for 2-channel loudspeaker playback, though the effect works best when you have properly implemented Differential Rear Fill. 

In one track, you (the subject) appear to be tied up in bondage near the front of your soundstage, and there is a Dominatrix standing about 15 feet behind you over your right shoulder with a Bullwhip.  You can hear her shuffling around a bit behind you as she taunts you with some naughty words. Then she finally "Cracks The Whip". You can hear the whip and the air around it as it travels towards you from behind, and then it CRAAACCCKKKS just in front of you, front and center above the dash! You also hear its movement as she reels the whip back to her. After a good whipping (haha), she walks slowly up to you from behind and whispers in your right ear! It's absolutely FREAKY!!! I'm not sure that you'd want to demo this with one of your buddies sitting in your car next to you at a GTG, LOL! 

*Cyborgasm - Erotica In 3-D Sound (Various Artists) @ Discogs*

Okay, I think that I should stop here, LOL. Each of these tracks or albums will reveal something unique and special if your system is truly dialed-in. If and when you can hear all of these details in your system, you can be sure that you and your system "have arrived"! 

The only problem here, is that now your system will be extremely revealing of any defects or inadequacies in poorly recorded or mixed recordings. You'll be listening to a song that you've known forever, and suddenly be like, WTH was that?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2SeOPNDuB0





...or maybe I'm just in love with Khruangbin. :blush:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This one is interesting too. Lot's of detail and a wide stage.

Nicos - Passion
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1j2WYkqrhg&list=RDP67P8g9Yrrs&index=4

While I am at it, I love this guys music for relaxing after a long day. It's incredibly beautiful and different!

Here's more (I believe he is Greek):

_This one is my favorite!_
Nicos - Secret Love
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P67P8g9Yrrs&start_radio=1&list=RDP67P8g9Yrrs

Nicos - Belalim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoCCqVHJOaY&list=RDP67P8g9Yrrs&index=2


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

This thread is awesome! I just discovered it and listened to the first few tracks on my cans. 

I have to stream some of these this in my van to my Helix via the Bluetooth HEC. I especially am looking forward to the rocket launch one and some Miles Davis. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> This one is interesting too. Lot's of detail and a wide stage...


 It's got some nice deep low-end as well (courtesy of my brand new new pair of Dayton HF 15s ).





DavidRam said:


> ..._This one is my favorite!_


Same here. Very nice.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

High Resolution Audio said:


> This thread is awesome! I just discovered it and listened to the first few tracks on my cans.
> 
> I have to stream some of these this in my van to my Helix via the Bluetooth HEC. I especially am looking forward to the rocket launch one and some Miles Davis.
> 
> Thanks Guys.


Here's another one for ya:





This one is pretty cool too:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> It's got some nice deep low-end as well (courtesy of my brand new new pair of Dayton HF 15s ).




Not just one, but TWO of them!!  I bet that kicks ass, congrats!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Not just one, but TWO of them!!  I bet that kicks ass, congrats!


Thanks!

They're powered by a Crown XLS 1502, via miniDSP 2x4; and they're sooooooooooooooo much better in every way than my trusty old Paradigm PS-1200 (purchased back in 1996, to accompany these horns - which I had purchased a couple years earlier, from a friend who had designed and built them for himself in 1989). 

Finally! ...a fitting bottom end for my beloved horns. Very happy. 

<edit> Finished building then two weeks ago, and still haven't gotten around to wrapping them in cabinet carpet. :blush:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're powered by a Crown XLS 1502, via miniDSP 2x4; and they're sooooooooooooooo much better in every way than my trusty old Paradigm PS-1200 (purchased back in 1996, to accompany these horns - which I had purchased a couple years earlier, from a friend who had designed and built them for himself in 1989).
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, that is magnificent!! It is also, exactly the kind of set up my wife would set fire to if she came home and saw it sitting in our living room! Lol. God bless your wife...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Holy smokes, that is magnificent!! It is also, exactly the kind of set up my wife would set fire to if she came home and saw it sitting in our living room! Lol. God bless your wife...


Thanks, LOL. I completely understand. Let's just say I'm very fortunate in some ways, and not so much in others.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's another one:
(jump to 0:48 if you're not interested in lessons)


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Grinder said:


>


Carter is one of my absolute favorite drummers. I've been trying to catch one of his shows with the Charlie Hunter Trio when they're in L.A. but so far the scheduling hasn't worked out. 

Check out his Charlie Hunter Trio videos, too. Charlie is an amazing guitar player who is known for playing both the lead or rhythm guitar part AND the Bass Line at the same time! It's incredible to see and hear. EDIT: Forgot you had already posted about Charlie Hunter in the other music thread. :thumbsup:

I love Carter's playing because he always keeps his drums perfectly tuned, musical and "wide open" with no muffling. He is also a master at using Dynamics. He's been the principal drummer/percussionist for the "Lion King" Broadway show in NYC for 10+ years. Check out his Instagram for some cool pics.

I'm going to be sending him a pair of my Samar VL-37A ribbon microphones to test on his various drum kits along with some Audio-Technica AT5045 and Lewitt LCT-550 mics, and we've discussed having him create some 24/96 raw, unprocessed drum & percussion tracks for Audiophile Demo purposes. Probably something similar to the old Sheffield Labs "Drum & Track Disc" with the "Drum Improvisations" by Jim Keltner and Ron Tutt.

He normally charges $300-$400 per track for his remote (home studio) drum sessions to create drum tracks for an artist's song or CD, etc. So if anybody is interested in pitching-in to do a "Group Buy" we could have him create one or two unique Test/Demo tracks that are guaranteed to be both sonically and musically amazing. 

He believes in only using two or three very carefully placed microphones in order to minimize phase issues and so that you also hear "the room" or the sound of the drums in real 3D space as you would if you were actually in the room when he's playing. The 3rd mic is usually just to capture the extreme detail and low-end of the kick drum.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Good stuff! ^^^^^

Speaking of Charlie Hunter Trio, here's an oldie (with Jay Lane on drums).


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll take a stab at it 

Really enjoying the whole album lately. I've been using it to demo other vehicles at meets listening for sub & midbass details.

Especially like this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH0Yo29LJTI


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Most of the music I listen to is because of the production value. Well produced music sounds amazing. That being said there are those special tracks that are so horribly produced but the song is so good you find yourself listening to them anyway. A lot of older dance music is that way. A lot of my favorite CDs clip because they were recorded from vinyl and in order to get the CD loud they really cranked on it. The issue is when tracks are being mixed together it exceeds the zero db threshold.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^Agreed. There are some amazing songs and performances that are unfortunately horribly produced or reproduced/transferred. It's a bummer because with digital audio, even at the 16/44 Redbook CD standard, there is plenty of DR and headroom so that these types of recordings should never end up having to be clipped.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This one is well done and fun to listen to:

Bryan Ferry - Don't stop the dance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A51O4BkDPA


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

What app do you use to download them? I just add SS in front of "youtube" in the url and it takes me to another site to download it, but it isn't usually the highest bit rate available.



bbfoto said:


> Yes. To get the best AUDIO Streaming Quality on YouTube, you must use the "HD" setting for the video, either 720P or 1080P. Those two settings provide a higher bitrate for both the audio & video. That's also assuming that whoever the uploaded the video used a high quality, full resolution audio source to begin with. Videos that are just uploaded with 480p or lower resolutions will have more highly compressed, inferior audio.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

This one comes to mind:

Queensrÿche - Disconnected

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43fU4MkT0A


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> This one is well done and fun to listen to:
> 
> Bryan Ferry - Don't stop the dance



Nice! Just about anything that Bob Clearmountain put his hands on is golden! The 75ft staircase to the roof at The Power Station recording studio building in NY that he used for the natural, lush reverb on this and especially on the Avalon album is just amazing.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Since the Christmas Holidays are just around the corner...










This will definitely not be everyone's cup o' tea as it's Baroque/Chorale/Classical/Opera, but this is a true audiophile recording which has long been a reference that captures the performances naturally in 3D/Holographic space.

Listen to tracks 11 & 12 and if your system is up to snuff the soundstage is exceptional and you will hear the Size & Space of the chapel and the performers within it and be completely transformed into that space.

Listen on Amazon Prime or Search YouTube for compressed streamed versions. You can buy the LP or Hybrid SACD on Amazon or Discogs...

https://www.amazon.com/Cantate-Domino-Oscars-Motettkör/dp/B005WIPTQU/

https://www.discogs.com/Torsten-Nilsson-Marianne-Mellnäs-Alf-Linder-Cantate-Domino/release/10143682

.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Since the Christmas Holidays are just around the corner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I know what _someone_ is getting for an early Christmas present!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Grinder said:


> Thanks!!! I know what _someone_ is getting for an early Christmas present!


Received the CD today (last one in stock at Amazon, evidently). Simply sublime, and everything I could have hoped for.

While I was at it, I finally ordered a pair of Khruangbin CDs (Universe Smiles Upon You; Con Todo El Mundo). Can't wait to listen to those as well, as I must have listened to their Pitchfork Live performance 100 times by now:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4xKvHANqjk&t=


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Grinder said:


> Received the CD today (last one in stock at Amazon, evidently). Simply sublime, and everything I could have hoped for.
> 
> While I was at it, I finally ordered a pair of Khruangbin CDs (Universe Smiles Upon You; Con Todo El Mundo). Can't wait to listen to those as well, as I must have listened to their Pitchfork Live performance 100 times by now:


Cool. If you're running a proper differential rear fill setup, or even just a hint of standard stereo delayed rear fill, that _Cantate Domino_ disc is even more amazing.  It really puts you INSIDE the chapel.

And yeah, Mark Speers is an just amazing guitarist. Of course, Laura Lee is an amazing bassist as well, and it doesn't hurt that she's sexy as hell. 

I've worn out that Khruangbin Pitchfork Live YT video, too! Haha. :thumbsup: It's infectious! Plus, they did an amazing job on the mix, so I recorded it using the _AD Stream Recorder_ program.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Cool. If you're running a proper differential rear fill setup, or even just a hint of standard stereo delayed rear fill, that _Cantate Domino_ disc is even more amazing.  It really puts you INSIDE the chapel.


 Funny, it's been many years since I've had rears (or even center) on my HT receiver, but listening to this disc had me thinking how nice that might be.



bbfoto said:


> And yeah, Mark Speers is an just amazing guitarist. Of course, Laura Lee is an amazing bassist as well, and it doesn't hurt that she's sexy as hell.


 Absolutely! And drummer "DJ" as well. There's something about a great three-piece band; and for me, DJ's playing and style is as integral to Khruangbin as Neil Peart's is to Rush, and as John Bonham's is to Led Zeppelin, and as Ginger Baker's is to Cream, and... LOL 



bbfoto said:


> I've worn out that Khruangbin Pitchfork Live YT video, too! Haha. :thumbsup: It's infectious! Plus, they did an amazing job on the mix, so I recorded it using the _AD Stream Recorder_ program.


 I couldn't agree more!!! While the overall sound and ambiance (and everything else about it) is absolutely superb, what I love most is that I seem to hear every subtle nuance of Laura Lee's bass ...and, of course, I can't get enough of that magnificent kick-drum thump!

Great idea! I would LOVE to be able to listen to this outside of YouTube as well. I'll definitely look into AD Stream Recorder.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Grinder said:


> Absolutely! And drummer "DJ" as well. There's something about a great three-piece band; and for me, DJ's playing and style is as integral to Khruangbin as Neil Peart's is to Rush, and as John Bonham's is to Led Zeppelin, and as Ginger Baker's is to Cream, and... LOL
> 
> ...and, of course, I can't get enough of that magnificent kick-drum thump!


Yeah, that was a huge omission on my part to not include or mention DJ's contribution! He is ON POINT here for sure! And you're right, his style perfectly compliments Mark & Laura with Da Groove! Plus, it's really difficult to consistently play as softly & lightly as he's doing here, while also being precise and not stuttering.

And the engineer captured his entire drum kit perfectly.  Yeah...THAT KICK DRUM! 

I've read that DJ plays quite a few other instruments, and that his main instrument is actually trumpet IIRC. :surprised: He's also a producer, mostly Hip-Hop stuff...been meaning to look into his other projects. Very talented bloke...like the rest of 'em!

And completely agree about a great, KISS, 3-piece band. :thumbsup: Although Mark kind of makes it a 4-piece band, as most of the time he's executing both a rhythm/harmony and lead/melody part at the same time! Crazy difficult & talented dude.

Reminds me of guitarist, Charlie Hunter, who plays the Bass line and Lead guitar at the same time on his fan fret guitar. If you happen to see Charlie play a live gig without knowing what he's all about, you'll be scratching your head trying to figure out where the hell the bass player is hiding, LOL. But it's all Charlie! Guy is mind blowingly talented.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Having only this song file's title, I managed to find the album and artist info on YouTube 

...WIN-WIN!!!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

.

*Dianne Reeves singing "Feeling of Jazz" on the Wynton Marsalis Quartet's "The Magic Hour"*.










Just like being Front & Center in a small Jazz Club. Spectacular Dynamics, Soundstage, Room/Space, & Detail when played back on a good system. For the best audio SQ over YouTube streaming, set the streaming Quality to at least 720P, or go full 1080P.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Boz Scaggs - My Funny Valentine - But Beautiful CD & LP (Japanese pressing)*

Label: Victor/Gray Cat Records
Catalog #: VICP-62407










On the Japanese Edition of the *But Beautiful: Standards Volume 1* CD & LP, there is a Bonus Track (11) titled, "_My Funny Valentine_".

It is a fantastic recording to check for the realism and accuracy of a male vocal, and for the realism and harmonics of the piano.

Again, this is one of those "You Are There" recordings if it's reproduced accurately. You'll feel like Boz and his piano are in the room with you.









*Alanis Morissette - Uninvited - City Of Angles OST*
















Listen for the detail, depth, and deep bass definition in the intro with the Tabla and other drums.

In addition, if you get the original pressing, the entire track is very dynamic, and there are a lot of layers of instrumentation that should be clearly defined from one another, and not presented as a conglomerated "wall of sound".

There are A LOT of other great tracks on this CD. Standouts for me are:

Peter Gabriel's "I Grieve"
Jude's "I Know"
Paula Cole's "Feelin' Love"

...and the orchestration of the Title Track, among others.

It's a widely varied track list, including Jimi Hendrix, U2, The Goo Goo Dolls, Eric Clapton, John Lee Hooker, Sarah McLachlan...

See the Track List and listen to samples on Amazon...

 *City Of Angels, Motion Picture Soundtrack* 


And a little bit of a different direction...

*The NEW DEAL (Self-Titled Album) - Talk Show *


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Grinder said:


> Can't wait to listen to those as well, as I must have listened to their Pitchfork Live performance 100 times by now:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4xKvHANqjk&t=


This is absolutely mesmerizing... ^^^





You guys are posting some great stuff, I need to get caught up!!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> Since the Christmas Holidays are just around the corner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cantate Domino is freakin' awesome, especially song #12!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Of course this thread could not be complete with out this wacky guy! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1O8PFnjO0&index=69&list=PLCx21638vstbzlIoKyExTfwBrCFVHJF4m

His recordings were beautifully and brilliantly done...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> Of course this thread could not be complete with out this wacky guy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1O8PFnjO0&index=69&list=PLCx21638vstbzlIoKyExTfwBrCFVHJF4m
> 
> His recordings were beautifully and brilliantly done...


One of my favorite albums. Sublime in so many ways, and perfect for almost any mood or occasion.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

DavidRam said:


> This is absolutely mesmerizing... ^^^ ....


100,000% ^^^^^

If I could have only one, THAT would be my desert island recording ...assuming I could bring my beloved horns ...and HF 15s, of course (I be jonesin' for the FEEL of that kick drum of the Gods), LOL.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> Of course this thread could not be complete with out this wacky guy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI1O8PFnjO0&index=69&list=PLCx21638vstbzlIoKyExTfwBrCFVHJF4m
> 
> His recordings were beautifully and brilliantly done...



The _Legend_ album is just that! *LEGEND*! ?


Switching gears...


Here is an absolutely fantastic recording by South African singer *Malia*, and _*Boris Blank*_ of *Yello* fame.

Several high-end home audio loudspeaker manufacturers such as Focal and Wilson Audio use this as a demo track for good reason.

There's incredible definition in the bass, and amazing DEPTH, HEIGHT, & WIDTH in the soundstage. Of course, Malia also has a wonderful voice. 

Artists: Malia & Boris Blank
Track: Celestial Echo
Album/SACD: Convergence








And a simple acapella track titled "_Nothing Changes_" by the _Haden Triplets_ on the _Anaïs Mitchell "Hadestown"_ album that is a great track for spatial imaging and realism...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

yes, Malia - Convergence album is VERY nice....good stuff


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> The _Legend_ album is just that! *LEGEND*! ?
> 
> 
> Switching gears...
> ...


I have had that ^^^ CD for a couple years now, the whole thing is really good! I use some of the songs as demo songs, too...


*Magnetic Lies* is my favorite song on the CD:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbVjd-JhX4


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

the same here, lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I just bought Cantate Domino & Bob Marley albums on HDTracks...

*There is a 20% off coupon (if you spend $50) for today, code = HD20THANKS
*
Can't wait to listen to them!!!



P.s. Cantate Domino is available in super-hi-res (352kHz/24bit), but neither my sound card, my dac, my dsp, nor my brain can handle that. Lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> I just bought Cantate Domino & Bob Marley albums on HDTracks...
> 
> *There is a 20% off coupon (if you spend $50) for today, code = HD20THANKS*
> Can't wait to listen to them!!!
> ...


Nice, thanks.


Haha, yeah, some of this Hi-Res stuff is over-the-top!


There is another smaller label that offers excellent recordings in DSD & Hi-Res called *Sound Liaison*.

If you can find music that you like there, it is currently *40% OFF* if you use the code *blackfriday2018*. Follow the link above.

And another Hi-Res music site called *NativeDSD/JustListen* is having a *25% OFF* sale using the code *BLACKFRIDAY*.


Also, make sure to check the *Steve Hoffman Forums* before buying Hi-Res from HDtracks because some of the Hi-Res downloads that they offer are not always the best versions that you can get. There are masters that are actually much better, even if just available on CD. 90% of the time it is the original release and pressings. Once you find out the Catalog # of the best master or pressing for a particular album, check the Discogs.com marketplace to buy new & used copies of the better versions.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> Nice, thanks.
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, some of this Hi-Res stuff is over-the-top!
> ...


I'll check those out, thanks!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Bliss - "Song for Olabi" from the Quiet Letters CD*

There are two versions of the CD. A 2-Disc International version and a single disc U.S. version. Four or five of the songs have different versions of the same song between the two releases.

On *Song for Olabi*, the Bongos should have excellent definition, impact, and imaging.

And there are 2 or 3 Shakers that appear in the track consecutively that should each be very focused and distinctly separated from each other in the soundstage. I prefer the "New Version" in the second YouTube video with the operatic soprano singing near the end, but both are good.

Many of the other songs are excellent as well, and are of the World/ChillOut/Downtempo genres, some with female vocals reminiscent of Sade.




















*bbfoto DIYMA Sample Tracks D/L - Bliss: Song for Olabi (2 versions)*


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW...thanks for that ^^^ !!!

Here is just a beautiful classical guitar and cello rendition of "Scarborough Fair"

The only problem with it is it is just too short !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-hUC0z2VDE&frags=pl,wn


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Here is an absolutely fantastic recording by South African singer *Malia*, and _*Boris Blank*_ of *Yello* fame.
> 
> Several high-end home audio loudspeaker manufacturers such as Focal and Wilson Audio use this as a demo track for good reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I've been listening to this, and her version of _Fever_ is awesome!

I don't have a good setup right now, so I can't tell just how well these are recorded...but they sound good on my headphones 

My father and I were watching "The General's Daughter", and this song really got stuck in my head:






After looking up the original artist, Greg Hale Jones, I've been really digging his other stuff:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Apologies for the ****ty link with 30 second demos... :blush:

I just bought his album, and not only are there some beautiful songs, but most of the recordings are superb... Especially with instruments playing way outside of my headphones, etc..

Check out song # 5. Burning Away - Melissa Menago

Female Vocal Collection | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads

It's really cool with the rain falling in the back ground!


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Most of my music is punk, metal and classic rock but I did recently pick up a new pair of computer speakers and normally don't listen to music just because it's well recorded but did manage to find a couple good and or interesting recordings on my computer.
















Saw this guy open for Too Many Zooz, not something I would typically go see but he was really good live


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

[QUOTE




[/QUOTE]


Skye Edwards is incredible. I mean come on, that buttery voice is as sultry as it gets. She can make flowers bloom by just whispering to them.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ca90ss said:


> .... Saw this guy open for Too Many Zooz, not something I would typically go see but he was really good live


Not exactly my thing either, but that dude is amazing.


Having never heard of Too Many Zooz, I found this  :


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Grinder said:


> Not exactly my thing either, but that dude is amazing.
> 
> Having never heard of Too Many Zooz, I found this


THAT was AHMAZING!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> THAT was AHMAZING!


I know, right?! Imagine being there ...going about your business, and then all of a sudden ..._THAT!_


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

.

For less than $5 w/o a discount code you can purchase and download this Sampler Album from *HDtracks* in 16/44 up to 24/192...


*HDtracks/Chesky Records: Audiogon Presents The "Wake Up Your Ears Sampler" in Hi-Res*


There are a lot of great tracks, but a standout for me is *Track #10, Jen Chapin, You Haven't Done Nothin'*.

It's just Jen's vocal, a Baritone Saxophone, and an Upright Acoustic Bass (with percussive tapping), & a subtle vocal Beatbox.

The realism, depth, and space in the recording are amazing.



This track is originally from Jen Chapin's "*ReVisions (Songs of Stevie Wonder*)" SACD on Chesky Records. I would also highly recommend the "_Master Blaster_" track from the _ReVisions_ Album. 

Low-Res sample on YouTube...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> .
> 
> For less than $5 w/o a discount code you can purchase and download this Sampler Album from *HDtracks* in 16/44 up to 24/192...
> 
> ...


Very cool! A while back, HDTracks had some free sample albums, but I just looked and can't find them...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*Light Years Away* by *MoZella* from the U.S. "*I Will*" album.

This is another one of those "in the room with you" recordings. The realism is simply amazing.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is another one that's really well recorded:

Kings of Leon - Muchacho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfwMulCeHNw


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Not a direct recommendation, but check out mastering engineer Bob Ludwig's discography. And mix engineer Bob Clearmountain. You'll find some true SQ gems between them.

And some of you may be interested in this interview with Bob Ludwig. He talks about the changes in going from working in analog to digital, and several artists who could discern changes in just 10ths of a dB. Plus, he's got some fairly [email protected] tower monitors by EgglestonWorks that use a combination of both Dynaudio and Morel drivers. Good stuff.







And if you enjoyed that, there are other great interviews with mastering engineers on the _Produce Like A Pro_ YouTube channel that provide some great insights into how the music we love is engineered. There are always some good tidbits to learn regarding acoustics, applying EQ/DSP/Compression, etc, and what DAC/ADC and monitoring speakers they've chosen and why.

One thing that I've found interesting is that many of the best mastering engineers were also accomplished concert/orchestral musicians, such as Bob Ludwig having been an orchestral trumpet player.

Check out the recent Eric Boulanger mastering engineer interview (a concert violinist) and the Warren Sokol interview. And also mix engineer Eric Valentine of Barefoot Studios.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Not a direct recommendation, but check out mastering engineer Bob Ludwig's discography. And mix engineer Bob Clearmountain. You'll find some true SQ gems between them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bb - I’ll check this out today - sounds interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/V1bFr2SWP1I

https://youtu.be/k-KAY_Glmn4

https://youtu.be/_2quiyHfJQw


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Anette Ashvik - Liberty (title track)

This track has an incredibly deep and wide soundstage, with incredibly space in the room and realism in Anette's voice and in the saxophone near the end of the track.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

This is one i really enjoy. I actually thought my lower left speaker was blown but it was just a faint guitar note

https://youtu.be/DnLfbiHuoko


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Anette Ashvik - Liberty (title track)
> 
> This track has an incredibly deep and wide soundstage, with incredibly space in the room and realism in Anette's voice and in the saxophone near the end of the track.


...and hauntingly sad and beautiful.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/6Dh-RL__uN4


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

https://youtu.be/VATmgtmR5o4


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> .
> 
> For less than $5 w/o a discount code you can purchase and download this Sampler Album from *HDtracks* in 16/44 up to 24/192...
> 
> ...


Recently encountered a .flac of ^this^ track while sorting music files. GOOSEBUMPS!!!...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I love how the Sax images on the track - way to the left of the stage - in my old car - seem to be at the side mirror 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah, it's amazing. Such depth as well.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Grinder said:


> Recently encountered a .flac of ^this^ track while sorting music files. GOOSEBUMPS!!!...


Encountered another exceptional .flac in my collection this morning:


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

...and another one:


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't think that this has been posted yet. I apologize if it has.

This track is a total MindFck! It's definitely unique and there will be elements you're not expecting.  Please listen to it at least once all the way through!

It is just one track from an album where each track relates to the telling of a life journey.

SOOOOOOO much detail, texture, realism, SOUNDSTAGE...I could go on and on. It will showcase nearly every aspect of a truly exceptional system.

Watch in HD mode for the best audio quality over YouTube streaming, but ideally, buy the Lossless File or CD from the link in the video description for the best SQ.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

One of the best ways to discover some of the most unique and absolute best recordings available
are by acquiring the DEMO DISCS that are put out by uber High-End home audio manufacturers,
especially speaker manufacturers. 

Most of us here are familiar with the excellent Focal JMlab "Spirit Of Sound" and "disque de démonstration"
Demo CD compilations and some of the excellent tracks contained on them...












Another really EXCELLENT collection are the *Dali Speaker Demo CDs*!


https://www.dali-speakers.com/music/the-dali-cds/

https://www.discogs.com/label/1212668-DALI-2


Unfortunately, much like the Focal Discs, the earlier Volumes are extremely hard to find
(and EXPENSIVE if you do find them) as they were produced in very limited quantities. So if you come
across any of these gems, snag them quickly!

Of course, you can find most of the tracks that are contained on these by individually purchasing or
downloading the Artist's respective albums. But some of the more unique tracks on the Dali CDs were
never released anywhere else.

*The Wilson Audio Audiophile Recordings* are excellent as well,
but mostly limited to Classical releases.

And I can recommend just about anything put out by *Reference Recordings* & engineer
Keith O. Johnson, such as...

*A QSF Journey by Quartet San Francisco*



*If you are familiar with or have any other excellent High-End Audio Manufacturer's Demo CDs, please
share them here!*


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> I don't think that this has been posted yet. I apologize if it has.
> 
> This track is a total MindFck! It's definitely unique and there will be elements you're not expecting.  Please listen to it at least once all the way through!
> 
> ...


While ^this^ was truly exceptional on my "small" system, I finally got around to properly hearing it (and _feeling_ it, LOL) on my "big" system today ...and what a treat! ...and what a trip!

Thank you!


----------



## cowincanada (Jan 30, 2018)

Dire Straits - Your Latest Trick


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> I don't think that this has been posted yet. I apologize if it has.
> 
> This track is a total MindFck! It's definitely unique and there will be elements you're not expecting.  Please listen to it at least once all the way through!
> 
> ...



That's ****in' sick!! I went and listened to more of his songs... Really cool stuff. You can hear/buy the whole album here:
https://alonmormusic.bandcamp.com/album/long-awaited-journey

Check out Los Recurdos, it's a pretty crazy journey, too!
https://alonmormusic.bandcamp.com/album/long-awaited-journey


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I encountered this gem today while sorting through my .wav collection:

"Marvin Gaye - I Want You (A Capella With Bass And Congas)"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I love this girl's voice and music, and the recording is excellent, imho. She's got a very refreshing sound...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhtZgCXIAfE&list=PL1tt_PDmxz9Ou9QMxPluaYOA6mFed-9yN


Beautiful song... Raining in the background? Guitar far left outside the headphones! 
Melissa Menago - Burning Away
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FgHDs8HIQg&list=PL1tt_PDmxz9Ou9QMxPluaYOA6mFed-9yN&index=4

If The Fire Goes Out
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txByxeWoTGI&list=PL1tt_PDmxz9Ou9QMxPluaYOA6mFed-9yN&index=6


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Alan Taylor's stuff is always very well recorded...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h1z9DejzOw


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This is my recent favorite band: Cigarettes After Sex

Their guitars are just awesome with a little 80s 90s throwback!

Awesome song and great recording (remake of Reo Speedwagon song)

Keep on loving you
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDJPpG8e4n4

Neon moon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrzXW140-HM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q2UgXro0VU


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

DavidRam said:


> This is my recent favorite band: Cigarettes After Sex
> 
> Their guitars are just awesome with a little 80s 90s throwback!
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Really like these. :thumbsup:


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always enjoyed the music and the recording quality of Lyle Lovett's discography. This song is spectacular on a high quality audio system. It has amazing depth and detail. 

It's called "North Dakota" from the "Joshua Judges Ruth" album.

https://youtu.be/N2v6SOY1aEc


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

bbfoto said:


> Thanks man! Really like these. :thumbsup:


I like how this one sounds, too. Just don't use it to center your vocals! 

Cigs After Sex - K
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wha6bFmUtCA


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> bbfoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man! Really like these.
> ...


The vocal on that is pushed to the right pretty hard. I wonder if the upload is messed up.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

drop1 said:


> The vocal on that is pushed to the left pretty hard.


That's why I said don't center your vocals with this track! 


I went straight to Amazon and bought all of their songs. They all have a similar vibe, but I really enjoy it...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is a song with far left and far right vocals, and I mean like, way outside the headphones far:

BB King & Eric Clapton - 3 o'clock Blues 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEfzmf8CiAs


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Maybe this is old news, but it’s one I just found. I’ve never been a big EDM guy...BUT, you owe it to yourself to check this one out. The intro is freaking cool, and gets better from there. They keep it interesting, with a lot of fade ins and outs, and the last minute or so finishes strong. I downloaded the whole album and they’re all pretty cool. You can thank me later. 

Abraxas - The One

https://youtu.be/sq5qZbNxqLI


----------



## chilly (Jun 17, 2019)

Interesting track by JMJ and Hans Zimmer. Listening in the car the sound seems to circle around the speakers in a clockwise motion from the left mid up to the tweeter, across the screen to the right tweeter then down to the right mid and then across the floor to the left mid again. 

https://youtu.be/IMjgHghGyT0


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > The vocal on that is pushed to the left pretty hard.
> ...


My bad. I was clicking videos and not reading.

This track has some interesting panning.

The center vocal clip starts in your face and drifts off into the distance. It's an easy way to tell how well your tune is. If you can hear the last time you are golden. If it's out of wack you cant hear the lowest clip.

Secondly there is a vocal going in a circle. It not only goes left to right but front to back as well. It's good test of side to side balance . It goes from in your face to the very back of your stage while panning left to right. Kinda neat.

https://youtu.be/90bRR4dehwc


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Manville already posted one of Lyle Lovett's songs from the *Joshua Judges Ruth* album. And I agree...great track! And several of the other tracks are standouts for me as well.

Recently, recording & mix engineers F. Reid Shippen and Warren Huart (of _Produce Like A Pro_ on YouTube) were discussing the songs, mixes/albums, and engineers that have inspired them and "set the bar" for their own work.

Lyle's *Joshua Judges Ruth* was one of the albums on their shortlist.

They created a Spotify Playlist of the tracks that were mentioned...

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3AeIVHw7IOci654XbXLYlK?si=I7ZIBBJKSPK6QvU5OJkdpQ&nd=1

To watch the video for more background info as to why they chose these tracks/albums/engineers, watch the following video...






There are also some great SQ suggestions in the Comments section of the above video.


----------

